# Diary Of Chinga and Maddie



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 1:* 15.4.0

Dear Diary,

Well just thought I'd let you know the amusing story of my horse arriving well he was MEANT to ARRIVE at 7:30. But then they had problems and he didn't arrive untill 10:00 so what did I do untill ten?

Well Chinga*my horse* has a paddock buddy punkin, who is a pony with big adittude problems. So his owner asked me if I would lunge him for her. I decided whats the worst that can happen?The two of us walked out to the paddock and put him on a lunge line...didn't want to do it and I didn't have my lunge whip with me so we gave up on that. Then we decided to run him over some small jumps with us running beside him. Big mistake! He was good at it but after a while he got stick he went into a bucking fit pulling his owner so she let go I grabbed him and he pulled me I landed on the ground.

When Chinga arrived we took them riding together Punkin wouldn't move. So she asked me to get on him....he bucked and bucked and bucked and then my saddle slipped and I fell off! Then I got back on Chinga canted straight down the paddock, was fun untill I asked him to walk he walked staight into a tree and now has a sore on his head. 

Then Chinga and Punkin decided that they weren't going to be friends both of them reared up but didn't have contact....luckly. 

Then 10 mins later we left drove past and now they are best buddies and are running round the paddock together and being happy.

Maddie XoXoXo.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 2:* 16.4.09

Dear Diary,

Well as some of you know I have been training my lovely boy Chinga to jump. So today I had him jumping one meter and its only been two days of his training as a cross country horse. He has never learnt to jump. I thought one meter jumps where pushing it for the second day so I lowered it, but apperantly they were easy for my big boy so I moved it back up.

Also he is now not in a paddock with Punkin as he bit Chinga twice. 1st one wasn't very bad just a nip but the second one on his hind quaters was quite bad, and Chinga didn't like it one bit Punkin got a lovely kick. And I was asked to get on Punkin again today, he bucked and bucked and I stayed on and managed to get a canter over some polls on him

Maddie, XoXoXo


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

chinga sounds sweet punkin dosent lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL Punkin ha been by himself for 15 or so years with out another horse.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you know what chinga means in spanish?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No I don't what dose it been in Spanish?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Well after a whole week of Chinga deciding the only thing he was going to do was back up and do very small circles, I decided I was sick of it. So when I went down to ride him today I bought my lovely whip with me. So as soon as I got on him he started to back up so I spun round and smacked him on the rump with it. Off he took in a canter. I had to use half halts to get him to walk after a while of walking with me being in control we decided to go for a trot. 

Usually Chinga will ride happily on a long rain but today I had to keep him rained in as when we got to the long side he decided it was time to canter. So in the end I let Chinga have a little canter. Chinga listening to me most the time and me keeping my whip on his shoulder seemed to work well for us. He is still a little green but at least he is moving.

Hopefully he will be behaving still tomorrow! ~fingers crossed~

Maddie,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well its been ages since I've updated this diary, around about two months.... Chinga has improved so much since I got him and so have I. We both have bonded really well and we have never had that backing up problem since my last post in our diary. We are jumping really well together and he has learnt that he is aloud to walk and trot and not get in trouble for it. He is doing really well and loves to ride bare back. I can stand on his back, lye on him backwards and do lots of other tricks. I've had mum riding him and my friend Jalah, who is Pumpkins owner and also her little sister and mum, who have both never learnt to ride. Chinga was brilliant. I am hoping to compete Chinga in jumping and rodeo style games. But we will see how we go.

Pumpkin has settled down ALOT, he no longer bucks but is still bolting a tiny bit, he hasn't bolted in our last two rides. Pumpkin and I did some trotting over ground poles today and he did really well. We started walking over them and then went for a trot, Pumpkins ground manners have improved a heap as well.

I am having a lesson in an indoor arena on Chinga this friday, we are working on our walk,trot and canter. We are also doing a small amount of jumping.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well now our lesson is moved to Wednesday, so we have more time to work on a few things. We worked on our trot alot today, getting a working trot and a slower trot. Then we did some small cross jumps, at create hight then we went for a trot did some more of our create hight cross jumps. Then decided to move it to a vertical bar on one create each side. We were clearing this easy. So we moved the jump up to two creates as a cross bar. Chinga was clearing these easily! We worked on a small amount of canter and finished off with four poles spread equally apart on the ground. He did great. I can't wait for our lesson


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yesterday, I also rode Pumpkin. I've been riding Pumpkin for awhile now over a month. He is so much better no bolting and only one buck a week or around about that. He is doing really well. I took him over two cross rails in a row cantering and he did really well. I'm so happy with his progress and he is a brillaint jumper.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well today I worked on wider jumps, we had it set at create hight and at the end we had 30 cm's space and he cleared it. Chinga is such a good boy. We jumped a meter today and I've decided no jumping tommorow so he is great for Tuesday. We tryed cantering over create high jumps and Chinga would jump from a meter in front of the jump. Its going to take practise but he was great, he has ALOT of potential.

I didn't ride Pumpkin today but I am hoping to ride him tommorow. As I am not doing much work with Chinga so he can have a break.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I haven't ridden Chinga since Sunday and today is Thursday! I'm hoping to ride this afternoon. I really hope I do. On Saturday and Sunday we had great fun working on collecting and exstending our trot and collecting our canter. It went great. Then we did a small ammount of jumping on both days he makes me proud.


----------

